# Home depot or lowes 2 AWG as Battery Wire ok?



## Snowhoss (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to add the second battery but the spot is on the other side of the engine bay diagonally. I figure I'll need 10 or 12 ft to do it, and the longest premade battery cable I can find is only about 6ft.

I saw home depot and lowe's sell 2 AWG wire like this

http://www.lowes.com/pd_72611-295-20502101_0__?productId=3129541

Will I be ok using that as battery wire to connect the first battery to the second one? Thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

_For use as THWN-2 in wet or dry locations at temperatures not to exceed 194 ° Fahrenheit (90 ° Celsius) or not to exceed 167 ° Fahrenheit (75 ° Celsius) when exposed to oil or coolant _

This would be only concern with using that wire. Maybe find a car stereo shop. They should sell battery cable by the foot.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

napa sells by the foot


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly that's thick copper not thin. I would either Napa it. Car quest. Or order it online from a reputable electric place. I can give you a few names


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tractor supply also has some pretty long pre made battery cables.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

You want to use strand wire not solid core wire. The strand wire will bend and flex as the truck moves the solid core wire will end up breaking. Go to a heavy truck shop and tell them what you need. They will have it.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

*battery cable*

i use my local heavy truck parts store.they sell by the foot and carry ends to solder on.Hopefully you are only running a positive wire?The negative can just jump down to the block or frame.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Weld shop supply will have weld lead. That will work too if the above suggestions don't.


----------



## Snowhoss (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys and the info. I will get the correct stranded stuff from a parts store and leave the stuff at lowes and hd for the walls ha. I can see where the solid could eventually crack just wondered if I could use it.


----------



## Snowhoss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm going to order some of this stuff seems like a decent deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WELDING-CAB...404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc99d2f2c

Does it need to be 2 AWG or could I go 4 or 6? I don't think the plow's wires or the 1st battery's wires are that big so why do the 2awg between the batteries? and I was planning on doing 4awg off the alternator

Will I be ok if just run this everywhere? or should i get 2awg from one battery to the other?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...TR0.TRC0.X4AWG+15'&_nkw=4AWG+15'&_sacat=11774


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Go with 2 gauge. Don't bother with anything smaller its not beefy enough.


----------

